# What Laptop OBDII Software do you use?



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Check out the ELM327 website for some free software. This is the adapter I purchased and they sent some of that software on a disc. I installed a couple of them but haven't had it connect to the car yet. It sees the bluetooth adapter but I am not getting connected to the car. Here is the website;

Free Software | Elm327 bluetooth


----------

